# Wie mit Kassette aufnehmen



## Biandl (31. März 2007)

Jo die Zeiten ändern sich - wo waren die Zeiten als wir vor dem radio saßen und rec/play drückten um die neueste Hitparade aufzunehmen^^

De facto habe ich eine Ministereoanlage Kenwood XD-501 und will mit dieser von CD auf Kassette überspielen!

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann muss man da nur rec/play gleichzeitig drücken aber irgendwie geht das nicht!
hat jmd einen tipp für mich?

Die Anlage kann das und die Kassette ist auch im richtigen Deck!


----------



## PC Heini (31. März 2007)

Grüss Dich

Lies mal im Handbuch zur Anlage, obs da was zum umstellen gibt.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

